# Focke Wulf Fw200 Condor



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2015)

I have always thought that besides the Me 410, this was one of the most beautiful aircraft of WWII. Clean...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2015)

1 Fahrtmesser 80 — 450 km/h FI 22229
 2 Variometer — 15/+ 15 m/s Fl 22382
 3 Wendezeiger (elektrisch) FI 22407
 4 künstlicher Horizont (Askania Lgab 8 ) F1 22426
 5 Fein- und Grobhöhenmesser 0 — 10.000 m Fl 22320
 6 Grobhöhenmesser 0 — 10.000 m FI 22316-10
 7 Fernkurskreisel (Askania Lfgk 3-bk) FI 22480
 8 Kurszeiger Lkz 1p für den Fernkurskreisel FI 23351
 9 Kurszeiger Lkz 1p für den Fernkompass FI 23351
 10 Schauzeichen für die Fernkurskreisel-Heizung Fl 32525
 11 Schalter für die Fernkurskreisel-Heizung
 12 Anzeigegerät für Funknavigation AFN 1 FI 27000
 (später ersetzt durch AFN 2 Ln 27002
 13 Führertochterkompass (Patin) Fl 23338
 14 Sog/Druckmesser für Kreiselgeräte 0,5-2 atü/200-2000 mmWS FI 20552
 15 Außenlufttemperaturanzeiger — 40/+ 40 °C FI 20242-1
 16 Druckknopf für Einspritzventil
 17 Führerkompass FK 38 FI 23233
 18 Schalter für Kreiselstützung FI 32317
 19 Verdunkler für Gerätebeleuchtung FI 32401
 20 Notknopf für Rudermaschine FI 32302
 21 Notzug für Kurssteuerung (Rudermaschine) FI 22557
 22 Anzeigegerät für Seitentrimmung FI 22852
 23 Schalter für Seitentrimmung 8-200.93-08
 24 Notschalter für Seitentrimmung
 25 Anzeigegerät für Höhentrimmung Fl 22852
 26 Schalter für Höhentrimmung
 27 Notschalter für Höhentrimmung
 28 Anzeigegerät für Quertrimmung Fl 22852
 29 Hebel für Blind-Scharfeinstellung
 30 Schauzeichen für die Staurohrheizung Fl 32525-3
 31 Umschalter für Sogluft
 32 Drehzahlanzeiger (elektrisch) 500 — 3000 U/min Fl 20284 ?
 33 Doppelladedruckmesser 0,6 — 1,8 ata Fl 20556
 34 Schmierstoff-Temperaturanzeiger 0 —160 °C Fl20343
 35 Kraftstoff-Schmierstoff-Druckmesser 0 — 2/0 -10 kg/cm2 Fl 20560
 36 Steigungsanzeiger (elektrisch) Fl 20841
 39 Umschalter für Drehzahlgleichlauf Fl 32336-1 ?
 40 Zylindertemperaturanzeiger Zyte 1 0 — 350 °C
 (später entfallen)
 41 Umschalter für Zylindertemperaturanzeiger FI 32336-1 ?
 43 Auslösung für Rumpfklappen
 44 Reise-Kraftstoff-Vorratsanzeiger Fl 20723
 45 Umschalter für Reise-Kraftstoff-Vorratsanzeiger FI 20336-1 ?
 46 Start-Kraftstoff-Vorratsanzeiger 0 — 270 I ? FI 20723
 47 Umschalter für Start-Kraftstoff-Vorratsanzeiger FI 20336-1.?
 48 Schmierstoff-Vorratsanzeiger 0 — 40 I ? Fl 20723
 49 Umschalter für Schmierstoff-Vorratsanzeiger Fl 20336-1 ?
 50 Zündschalter Fl 21121-2 ?
 51 Anlassschalter Fl 21212-1 ?
 52 Anlasswahlschalter Fl 32336-1
 53 Signallampe für Anlassanlage Fl 32262
 54 Netzausschalter Fl 32315-2
 55 Schalter für Landelichter (später entfallen) Fl 32350
 56 Schalter für UV-Beleuchtung
 57 Verstellschalter für die Flügelscheinwerfer 8-200.93-08
 58 Schalter für die Flügelscheinwerfer Fl 32317
 59 Signallampe FI 32261 ?
 60 Schalter für Gerätebrettleuchte links
 61 Schalter für NACA-Hauben-Anstrahler
 62 Kontrolllampe für Rumpfklappe Fl 32261 ?
 63 Gashebel
 64 Laderhebel
 65 Feststellung für die Gashebel
 66 Brandhahnhebel
 67 Behälterschaltung
 68 Sauerstoffdruckmesser für Flugingenieur 0 — 250 kg/cm 2 FI 30496
 69 Schalter für Luftschraubenverstellung 9-9502 B
 70 Schalter für Spreizklappenverstellung 8-200.93-08
 71 Fahrwerksbetätigung
 72 TincieklaPpiribetätigung
 73 Druckmesser für die hydraulische Anlage 0 — 120 kg/cm 2 Fl 20516-2
 74 Parkschalterbetätigung
 75 Schalter für hydraulische Notpumpe
 76 Signallampe für hydrolische Notpumpe
 77 Anzeigegerät für Fahrwerk und Landeklappen Fl 32532
 78 Betätigung für Feuerlöscher
 79 Druckmesser für Feuerlöscher 0 —16 kg/cm2 FI 20601
 80 Sauerstoffdruckmesser für Flugzeugführer 0 — 250 kg/cm 2 FI 30496
 81 Hebel für Luftschraubenenteisung
 82 Reflexvisier Revi C/12
 83 Notzug für Bomben
 84 Anzeige für Flächentemperatur 0 — 160 °C FI 20342
 85 Messstellen-Umschalter für Flächentemperatur FI 32336-1
 86 Hebel für Flächen-Enteisung
 87 Hahn für Leitwerks-Enteisung
 88 Druck-Sogmesser für Leitwerks-Enteisung und Kreiselgeräte . 0,5-2 atü/200-2000 mmWS Fl 20552
 89 Schalter für Leitwerk-Enteisung
 90 Schalter für Kraftstoffpumpen FI 32317
 91 Druckmesser für Druckspeicher 0 —160 kg/cm2 Fl 20516-3
 92 Borduhr BoUK 1 (an den Steuerhörnern) Fl 23885


Source: Flugzeug Classic July 2004

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2015)

FW200C-4 F8+FT 9/KG40

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2015)

Fw200C-4U1 in 1942 GC+SE later AIR MIN 94 Regierungsflugzeug (Himmler) 18. 1. 1946 last flight











Same airplane different management,

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2015)

Braunschweig, Focke-Wulf Fw200C8/U4.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 2, 2015)

In post #6 there is a REVI gunsight on the dash, but as far I know the condor didn't have any fixed forward firing guns. Could the forward dorsal turret be slaved to it? Or the forward ventral? Anyone know?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> In post #6 there is a REVI gunsight on the dash, but as far I know the condor didn't have any fixed forward firing guns. Could the forward dorsal turret be slaved to it? Or the forward ventral? Anyone know?



Not sure without checking Jim, but I believe it was for use with the forward-firing cannon, when fitted to the belly gondola. A Condor would try to attack a ship normally at fairly low level, from stem to stern, dropping its bombs along the length of the ship, whilst using the cannon on approach, to not only suppress any return fire, but also to render further damage.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bernhart (May 17, 2015)

what is the other plane in the pic?


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2015)

fw58 "Weihe


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2015)

wrknr 3098 S-8 A-08 1939 D-ACVH Grenzmark RLM, NK+NM


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2016)

Good selection...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2016)

I./KG 40


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2016)

I./KG 40


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2016)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 338502
> View attachment 338503



I have never seen this version of the Condor, with two turrets on the top deck. Usually you see a turret forward and a position like the early He 111 dorsal gun aft. Very cool! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2016)

Focke Wulf Fw200 Condor Luftwaffe long range reconnaissance plane | World War Photos


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2019)

44922

I have this as 0023 Fw200C-2 build 1940 F8+EH

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2019)

2WK Foto- LUFTWAFFE FW 200 CONDOR FLUGZEUG ZERSTÖRT _D37 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2019)

2WK Foto- LUFTWAFFE FW 200 CONDOR FLUGZEUG ZERSTÖRT _D39 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

AK-FLUGZEUG FOCKE-WULF-FW.200 CONDOR-LUFTHANSA WESTFALEN, 1939 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

Focke-Wulf Fw 200 Condor Bomber Germany 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2019)

Beauty. Baby buggy?


----------



## miguel batista (Oct 3, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 44922
> 
> I have this as 0023 Fw200C-2 build 1940 F8+EH
> 
> View attachment 530876


----------



## miguel batista (Oct 3, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 44922
> 
> I have this as 0023 Fw200C-2 build 1940 F8+EH
> 
> View attachment 530876


Excelent photo!!! Never seen to me!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2019)

Great pic.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2019)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Ju 90 Top !!! | eBay


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## mikewint (Oct 15, 2019)

As a commercial airliner converted to military usage it was certainly a much sleeker aircraft but also fragile. Several effectively "broke their backs" on landings and converted for long range patrols they were flying gas cans. Put some tracers through that thin skin fuselage and ....
They were certainly big but Tante Ju was not much smaller

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 27, 2019)

Focke Wulf | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2019)

Orig. Foto Piloten bei Flugzeug m. Kennung KG40 Condor am Flugplatz Bomber | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## ClayO (Nov 30, 2019)

Njaco said:


> I have always thought that besides the Me 410, this was one of the most beautiful aircraft of WWII. Clean...............


I wonder if that's the reason Göring relented on not allowing 4-engined bombers.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2019)

Foto : Flugzeug FW 200 Staffelwappen 4-motorig Frankreich startklar Flugplatz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2020)

DR Militaria Heinkel Bomber Foto adapt. auf DR Ganzsache | eBay

Notice ship radar

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2020)

World War II WW2 German Focke Wulf FW 200 Condor Aircraft Original Photo #6 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 17, 2020)

Good one


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2020)

Lufthansa Flugzeug Focke - Wulf Fw 200 Flugplatz Staaken Berlin | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

https://www.catawiki.com/l/40576723

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

4 org. Fotos: Wehrmacht Flugzeuge zivil Flugplatz Lufthansa Junkers Ju-52 & Typ? | eBay





Ka-1S-2A- 02 1938 OY-DAM Dania = G-AGAY

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

S601 Frankreich airbase Buc Focke-Wulf Fw 200 Flugzeug airplane airfield france | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Focke- Wulf Fw200 Radar . | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Soldier View Captured Luftwaffe Fw.200 Bomber w/ Nose Radar; 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2020)

Same handwriting as on the back of the Fw 190 just posted. Must be from a collection.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Photo: US Soldier View Captured Luftwaffe Fw.200 Bomber w/ Nose Radar; 1945 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 599497
> 
> ...


WW2 German captured destroyed airplane scrapyard negative WWII original (N3) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 200 C-4 U-1 an der HKL nur 2 Exemplare gebaut selten | eBay
Foto Flugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 200 C-4 U-1 HKL nur 2 Exemplare gebaut Kennung CE IB | eBay
Foto Flugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 200 C-4 U-1 Innenraum Sessel + Schreibtisch tip top | eBay
Foto Flugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 200 C-4 U-1 HKL nur 2 Exemplare gebaut Kennung CE IB | eBay
Foto Flugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 200 C-4 U-1 Innenraum MG Schütze Kanonenstand MG 131 | eBay

wrknr 0137 Fw200C-4/U1 1942 CE+IB Regierungsflugzeug mit Panzersitz

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

WW2 British Canadian German Fw 200 Luneburg Airfield 1945 Wrecks Photographs x 2 | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 4, 2021)

"British Canadian German"


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2021)

Focke Wulf 200 Bomber Geschwaderabzeichen KG 40 Polans Flugplatz Brest | eBay

Polaris

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 19, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> "British Canadian German"



I think they are talking about the pencil, the cart wheel and the aeroplane respectively


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2021)

Foto Focke Wulf Fw 200 KB-1 D-1 Condor Flugzeug Luftwaffe Kennung D-AFST | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Focke Wulf Fw 200 KB-1 D-1 Condor Flugzeug Luftwaffe Kennung D-AFST in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





D-AFST, VB+UA finnish airline Aero O/Y, 2./KGr zbV 108, 4. 12. 1940 Gardermoen 70% Bruch Hamilton variable pitch prop

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2021)

SA - kuvagalleria



4-moottorinen Focke Wulf Condor sapuu Malmille. Malmin lentokenttä 1944.06.28

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2022)

*WWII photo- 573rd AAA- US GIs & Captured German Fw 200 CONDOR Plane w/ RADAR* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 573rd AAA- US GIs & Captured German Fw 200 CONDOR Plane w/ RADAR* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





573rd AAA BN- US Captured beute radar anti ship

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 1, 2022)

I wish these collections could be kept together. I think it's historical significance would be enhanced.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2022)

1 foto foto flugzeug focke wulf condor | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1 foto foto flugzeug focke wulf condor in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





V2 1937 D-AETA Westfalen lufthansa F8+GH GF+GC Erstflug Ende 1937 DLH,Winter 39-40 reise und schul bremen neuenland 1./KG40, 28-03-40 + Oslo Fornebu

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 4 org. Fotos: Wehrmacht Flugzeuge zivil Flugplatz Lufthansa Junkers Ju-52 & Typ? | eBay
> 
> View attachment 596292
> 
> Ka-1S-2A- 02 1938 OY-DAM Dania = G-AGAY


Ka-1S-2A- 02 1938 OY-DAM Dania = G-AGAY















344# Foto Focke Wulf FW-200 "DANIA" Det Danske Luftfartselskab Berlin | eBay


Entdecken Sie 344# Foto Focke Wulf FW-200 "DANIA" Det Danske Luftfartselskab Berlin in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2022)

2996 S-7 A-0 1939 D-AXFO Pommern 29.6. 1939 an Condor, PP-CBI Abaitara 5 8.3. 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 286090
> 
> 
> Fw200C-4U1 in 1942 GC+SE later AIR MIN 94 Regierungsflugzeug (Himmler) 18. 1. 1946 last flight
> ...


Fw200C-4U1 in 1942 GC+SE later AIR MIN 94 Regierungsflugzeug (Himmler) 18. 1. 1946 last flight



















WWII: FOCKE-WULF 200 C-4/01 (RAF) B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: FOCKE-WULF 200 C-4/01 (RAF) B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## bdefen (Mar 6, 2022)

Did any pre-war civilian/Lufthansa versions ever call on the USA ?


----------



## GTX (Mar 7, 2022)

bdefen said:


> Did any pre-war civilian/Lufthansa versions ever call on the USA ?


Yes - see here: 









10–11 August 1938 - This Day in Aviation


10–11 August 1938: The first non-stop flight between Berlin and New York by a heavier-than-air aircraft was flown by a prototype four-engine airliner. Under the command of Deutsche Luft Hansa Kapitän Alfred Henke, Brandenburg, a Focke-Wulf Fw 200 S-1 Condor, D-ACON, departed Flugplatz...



www.thisdayinaviation.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Mar 7, 2022)

GTX said:


> Yes - see here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

Changing spark plug














120913 FockeWulf FW200 Condor Bauchgeschütz Wartung Flugzeug plane avion | eBay


Entdecken Sie 120913 FockeWulf FW200 Condor Bauchgeschütz Wartung Flugzeug plane avion in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ClayO (Mar 29, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Changing spark plug
> 
> View attachment 662424
> 
> ...


I'm comparing that to pictures my dad took, of people working on the engines of a B-24 in Italy: on a tall stepladder set in the mud, under a tarp to keep the rain out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Jagdflieger (Apr 1, 2022)

The Fw200 Condor was one of the most beautiful aircraft of WWII. Thanks for all the photos.

Regards
Jagdflieger


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2022)

Maintenance














120693 Instandhaltung Focke-Wulf Fw200 Condor Flugzeug Luftwaffe avion plane | eBay


120693 Instandhaltung Focke-Wulf Fw200 Condor Flugzeug Luftwaffe avion plane | Sammeln & Seltenes, Militaria, 1918-1945 | eBay!



www.ebay.at

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2022)

V-3 S-9 A-09 1939 D-2600 Ostmark = 26+00 RLM. D-ARHU














WW2 WWII GUERRE 1944 Aviation allemande German Luftwaffe plane Deutsch | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour WW2 WWII GUERRE 1944 Aviation allemande German Luftwaffe plane Deutsch sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2022)

KG40 Wappen POULMIC Brest















Orig. Foto Flugzeug Focke-Wulf Fw200 Condor KG40 Wappen POULMIC Brest Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Flugzeug Focke-Wulf Fw200 Condor KG40 Wappen POULMIC Brest Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2022)

named Astra KG40 Wappen POULMIC Brest














Orig. Foto Flugzeug Focke-Wulf Fw200 Condor KG40 Wappen POULMIC Brest Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Flugzeug Focke-Wulf Fw200 Condor KG40 Wappen POULMIC Brest Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 27, 2022)

lufthansa

D-AMHC Nordmark = GF+GF















FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Focke Wulf "Fw 200" namens "NORDMARK" - LUFTHANSA - Flugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Focke Wulf "Fw 200" namens "NORDMARK" - LUFTHANSA - Flugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2022)

Flughafen Oslo Fornebu in Norwegen 














Foto Focke Wulf Fw 200 Condor Flugzeug auf Flughafen Oslo Fornebu in Norwegen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Focke Wulf Fw 200 Condor Flugzeug auf Flughafen Oslo Fornebu in Norwegen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

Ka-1S-2A- 02 1938 OY-DAM Dania = G-AGAY














Orig. Foto dänische Focke-Wulf Fw 200 Condor Flugzeug Dänemark am Flugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto dänische Focke-Wulf Fw 200 Condor Flugzeug Dänemark am Flugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2022)

0078 Fw200C-3/U4 1941 KE+IC F8+EL 3./KG 40, 5 crashed 21-09-1941 Lt. Georg de la Franck und 5 Mann















Wk2, Foto, Focke-Wulf Fw 200 Condor auf Fliegerhorst Cognac, France | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wk2, Foto, Focke-Wulf Fw 200 Condor auf Fliegerhorst Cognac, France in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2022)

1937 V2 D-AETA Westfalen F8+GH GF+GC Erstflug Ende 1937 DLH,Winter 39-40 reise und schul bremen neuenland 1./KG40, 28-03-40 + Oslo Fornebu














L995 Norwegen Oslo Lufthavn Fornebu Focke-Wulf Fw 200 Condor Bauchlandung Emblem | eBay


Entdecken Sie L995 Norwegen Oslo Lufthavn Fornebu Focke-Wulf Fw 200 Condor Bauchlandung Emblem in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2022)

Fw200C-1 wrknr 0002 v-11 BS+AG postcard















1742, Foto Postkarte Fokke - Wulf im Winter auf dem Rollfeld, September 1941 ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1742, Foto Postkarte Fokke - Wulf im Winter auf dem Rollfeld, September 1941 ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

Covered up Norway














Norwegen Flugzeug Luftwaffe Bomber Technik Flugplatz 2 WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Norwegen Flugzeug Luftwaffe Bomber Technik Flugplatz 2 WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 17, 2022)

GB+?? Oslo Norwegen
















Foto LW Soldat Flugzeug Plane Focke-Wulf Fw 200 Condor Oslo Norwegen Tanker B256 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat Flugzeug Plane Focke-Wulf Fw 200 Condor Oslo Norwegen Tanker B256 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2022)




----------

